

Ask HN: What are some good examples of innovative software projects? - gls2ro

I&#x27;m looking to find out examples of the most innovative software projects.<p>I understand that in hardware there is a lot of innovation. 
But I&#x27;m trying to see what ideas exists in software world: can be a project, a language, a framework.<p>I&#x27;m looking to find things that brings a new perspective, a new concept, a new vision of the world, a new insight.<p>(Context: I will use these kind of examples in trying to inspire a generation of young software developers to generate ideas and implement them with resources they have available).
======
pestaa
My absolute favorite:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandler_%28software%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandler_%28software%29)

Also read the book. Way more epic than Game of Thrones. ;)

~~~
gls2ro
I read through Wikipedia and I see why this is a good software with a lot of
work in it. I didn't understand yet the concepts of management proposed there
and probably I will need some days to play with it. What is the innovation
that you identify there?

------
jpm9
[http://9front.org/](http://9front.org/)
[http://golang.org/](http://golang.org/)
[http://openbsd.org/](http://openbsd.org/)

~~~
gls2ro
Yes, operating systems were also in my mind. Great examples about Plan 9 and
BSD. I confess I didn't write any piece of code in Go, but read sometimes here
a lot about it. So I'm curious what do you think are the most innovative
things Go brings to programming languages?

~~~
jpm9
Go attempts to bring the original Unix and Plan 9 innovative philosophy to the
other systems, most importantly: simplicity, and doing things sanely from the
start, not in a complicated fashion. You can find lots of material about Go on
the internet, but one could list features like compact syntax, fast
compilation, easy deploying (statically linked binaries), and easy networking
and concurrency features (CSP). These are not necessarily "new" innovations
but they are rarely utilized by other tools to same extent (Plan 9 being
notable exception).

------
oliverc2
[http://ortask.com/testless-case-studies-find-duplicate-
tests...](http://ortask.com/testless-case-studies-find-duplicate-tests/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
[http://maidsafe.net/roadmap#/roadmap](http://maidsafe.net/roadmap#/roadmap)

------
transpute
Some research, open-source and commercial projects in Operating Systems
security: [http://openxt.org/related/](http://openxt.org/related/)

